# New Purina Beyond cat food-grain free!



## briebird (May 10, 2014)

So purina has revamped their beyond line. All the Beyond is corn,wheat, and soy free plus improved ingredients. They also make a grain free formula which I'm seriously considering buying since it's half the price of my cats current grain free food (and I now have two mouths to feed!)

So what do y'all cat parents think. It all purina still a no no? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I buy Purine for my ferals. Glad they have grain free now!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Dry or wet?

The dry has pea protein as the 3rd ingredient which puts it on par with Taste of the Wild or Earthborn...both of which are less expensive than Beyond. I wasn't able to find a guaranteed analysis. The only site I could find it on was Amazon where Beyond is $15.99 for a 5 lb bag....so what are you feeding at over $30 a bag? Even Orijen isn't that high and there's no pea protein in it. Purina preserves their fish with ethoxyquin which is a very controversial ingredient. 

Canned at about $1.50 for 3 oz is wicked expensive...more than Weruva or Tiki which are some of the highest around.


----------



## RockyandLily (Aug 2, 2012)

I saw it at Target, and it is more expensive than a 3 oz can of Merrick. I wouldn't buy it, I am not surprised that they are making grain free now though.


----------



## briebird (May 10, 2014)

At my store it's .99cents for a can of wet. $14 for a 5 lb bag, $30 for the 15lb bags. 

Not sure where you are shopping but I pay $22 for a 5lb bag of Blue Buffalo grain free wilderness. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Ok...so it's not really half the price.

There is definitely a quality difference that justifies the difference in price between Wilderness and Beyond. Wilderness has 4 of the first 5 ingredients being meat, no pea or potato protein. Beyond has 2 meat sources with pea protein being the 3rd ingredient. Beyond protein is 35% protein overall, Wilderness is 40%. So with Beyond you're getting less overall protein and a lot of it is coming from peas which is not a good source of protein for cats. (Strike 1)

Then there's the ethoxyquin (strike 2). And it's made by Purina (strike 3).


----------

